

Certificate is not valid/reliable OCSP - itzsouloflol

So starting today, i cannot access google, hackernews, youtube and yahoo! ( and eho knows whatever else) because of the digital signature... Anyone knows what is going on? Is this related to the Heartbleed bug?
======
ivank
OCSP shouldn't be causing problems unless you've changed your browser settings
to require revocation checking.

Check the details of the certificates you're being served. You might be being
MITMed.

A rarer possibility is corruption of your browser or OS's database of
certificate authorities.

~~~
itzsouloflol
Thanks for the reply, and indeed it was the update corrupted of my browser,
thanks for the reply

